# Pigeon with toe trapped under foot.



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have recently had a pigeon brought to me for later release during the spring. She is only a young pigeon and has had a very bad string injury on her foot. The previous carer has pointed out to me that when the foot healed the pigeon got into a bad habit of letting one of her toes go under the foot, where it is now stuck most of the time. It looks like she has very little control over this toe.

I have seen some foot injuries helped by placing a bit of card under the foot to spread the foot out straight, and kept in place by sticky plaster. Does anyone with experience of this type of injury, think this would be an appropriate way of trying to fix the trapped toe problem on this bird?

Thanks.


----------

